
How Sanjay Jha Overhauled Motorola’s Culture - newacc
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/10/29/how-sanjay-jha-overhauled-motorolas-culture/?ref=technology
======
ankeshk
This is a problem.

1.

You have to put one person in charge of an app or project so that she takes
care of maintenance. But putting one person in charge - as the article says -
"gives executives no incentive to say their product line is on the decline and
the technology used by a rival group will be the next big trend."

2.

But if you don't put one person in charge, the problem of getting good ideas
improve. But it raises another problem: maintenance suffers. No one takes the
responsibility of maintenance.

Its a catch-22. I think there has to be a mix of both the models: 1. Hierarchy
for accountability. 2. Councils for idea generation. 3. And a mechanism that
both models work well together.

~~~
ashish_0x90
I think putting one person in charge ,while may cause a decrease in the number
of good ideas, overall it will result in less distractions and bring in more
focus into the product, also the ideas that get through are executed much more
efficiently. Also as the article stated that by using the earlier model they
did miss on lot of transitions, that can be avoided as well.

------
hangman77
Isn't it Dr. Jha ?

